# 2001 audi a6 2.7t tip.. ABS issue?



## b5fever (Mar 10, 2011)

I started noticing while driving on snowy roads my car shifts and acts as if it has a bad torque converter, but when im on dry roads the transmission shifts flawlessly... could this be an ABS issue? I have no dash lights on . No CEL.. im lost


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

Torque converter failure is very common on your vehicle. Scan the vehicle. May have a fault in the tcm. Do a search. U will find many issues about torque converter failure on our cars. I just did mine in December.


----------

